# Sunday Afternoon, Pcola Beach



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey FromNolaToPcola,

This one's for you my friend! You asked for 'em, so I'm dedicating all of my future post about a poor fishing trip to you (all in good fun, of course). Hope to run into you on the beach some day.

One bite, one fish. Haven't fished Chicken Bone (obvious from the photo) in a while and my wife wanted a ladies room close by. Caught her on shrimp on a pompano rig. Didn't measure or weigh, just a pic and back where she belonged. Lots of poles down that way, but none of them bending. Truly blessed to catch this one.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go man she's a beauty!


----------



## FromNolaToPcola (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha much appreciated PompanoJoe, I know you would enjoy more posts from our fellow fisherman that do not catch what they are expecting... But that is a nice gulf red there sir


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

what a beaute!


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Hey Joe, were you casting from the beach or wading out?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Redfish*

Nice fish there PJ!

You never know what will suck up a Pompano Rig, so be prepared. C2


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Nice fish!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work on that Redfish.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------

